# Boxweiler's



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

As you may have guessed these dogs are hybrids of a boxer and a rottweiler, and sound quite interesting to me. Reportedly they tend to be less headstrong than your average rottweiler, and more independent than a typical boxer. Does anyone here own one, or have any info regarding them?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

oooh would love to see one,i have a mastweiler:flrt:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

ewwwwww

The term mongrel..........and distasteful.

Marina


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

They aren't a Hyrbid at all! :lol2: Nor are they Boxweilers...They're simple a Boxer x Rottweiler cross breed! Totally pointless cross, as well!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

The face would be all puckered.

Worst case you'd end up with a puppy with the stamina rotties were bred for and the energy boxers were designed for a recipy for disaster.

Marina


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

here we go...




anyway,just dont get caught into paying stupid bloody prices,they are mongrals but people ask for stupid prices i paid next to nothing for my chap.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

There's nothing "distasteful" about a mongrel, only the designer dog breeders who charge a fortune for crosses.

A good mongrel can be a fantastic dog. 

How judgemental some people are...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Myjb23 said:


> There's nothing "distasteful" about a mongrel, only the designer dog breeders who charge a fortune for crosses.
> 
> A good mongrel can be a fantastic dog.
> 
> How judgemental some people are...


you should know what this place is like,does my bloody head in tbh.
i love my mongrel:lol2:


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

When I said hybrid I meant cross, it's not really classed a mongrel or mutt as you know the genetic heritage. I'm not quite sure why they're distasteful, or see anything wrong with crossing breeds, most of the established pedigree lines are so inbred now that they could do with freshening up. I'm not under any illusion that they're some magical designer creation that would be worth thousands, I'm seen them for £250, less than half the price of a pedigree. I really like both breeds, but people have warned me about the "Peter Pan" boxers. Marina I remember you mentioning something about getting a Rotty as they're a happier with doing less?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Myjb23 said:


> There's nothing "distasteful" about a mongrel, only the designer dog breeders who charge a fortune for crosses.
> 
> A good mongrel can be a fantastic dog.
> 
> How judgemental some people are...


Lol i own a mongrel so which box do you want to go in, the hypocrite box?? 

Marina


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

some of the nicest looking dogs ive seen have been mixed breeds....:flrt:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

rach666 said:


> you should know what this place is like,does my bloody head in tbh.
> i love my mongrel:lol2:


 Dont get me wrong, everyone is entitled to their opinions but some people need to learn some manners! I mean other members (such as you!!!) may own these dogs and to say "ewwww" and call them "distasteful" is just nasty and theres no reason for it.

Im sure other people may not like my breeds of dog, but i would expect them to have some tact about it (or just keep their nasty opinions to themselves :2thumb: ) just as i would always try to be polite when talking about things i dont like that others do :whistling2:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Lol i own a mongrel so which box do you want to go in, the hypocrite box??
> 
> Marina


Well then i must assume you are just being rude and nasty for the sake of it :whistling2:

Well done you!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> There's nothing "distasteful" about a mongrel, only the designer dog breeders who charge a fortune for crosses.
> 
> A good mongrel can be a fantastic dog.
> 
> *How judgemental some people are...*


Don't be silly, I think some crosses are good dogs and absolutely lush to work with, but a Rottie x Boxer is stupid and pointless!




James_T said:


> When I said hybrid I meant cross, it's not really classed a mongrel or mutt as you know the genetic heritage. I'm not quite sure why they're distasteful, or see anything wrong with crossing breeds, most of the established pedigree lines are so inbred now that they could do with freshening up. I'm not under any illusion that they're some magical designer creation that would be worth thousands, I'm seen them for £250, less than half the price of a pedigree. I really like both breeds, but people have warned me about the "Peter Pan" boxers. Marina I remember you mentioning something about getting a Rotty as they're a happier with doing less?


Mutt = Cross breed, with know ancestry.
Mongrel = Cross breed, with unknown ancestry.
Being as the dam and sire are both DOGS, they aren't hybrids. 

"Freshening up" ? Hmm...Breed 1 inbred dog with another inbred dog, and somehow you get a 'fresh line'? Why the heck haven't the breeders been doing this then?! :gasp::whistling2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yup jump to that conclusion mr 202 posts.

Nope i think the mix would be a complete disaster and ugly to boot. Thats my opinion.

Marina


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Yup jump to that conclusion mr 202 posts.
> 
> Nope i think the mix would be a complete disaster and ugly to boot. Thats my opinion.
> 
> Marina


This is one of those rare occasions I agree with you! :lol2:

Boxweiler, Boxer Rottweiler Hybrid, Boxweilers


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> *Don't be silly, I think some crosses are good dogs and absolutely lush to work with, but a Rottie x Boxer is stupid and pointless*!


Sure, i wouldnt advocate breeding them (I would only advocate breeding crossbreeds for a purpose eg working gundogs) but it doesnt mean the dog is pointless or stupid. Im sure they make wonderful, loyal pets for their owners and if the person has got them out of a bad situation or from a rescue (where most of these crosses come from) then they are quite entitled to be as proud of their dogs as any of the rest of us are and shouldnt have to put up with narrow minded comments like "ewwww" and calling their dogs ugly. That is such a childish thing to say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and who are we to say what anyone else should want or like.


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Yup jump to that conclusion mr 202 posts.
> 
> Nope i think the mix would be a complete disaster and ugly to boot. Thats my opinion.
> 
> Marina


I think they understand that that is your opinion the point they are getting at is that you don't have to be so rude putting it across


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> Sure, i wouldnt advocate breeding them (I would only advocate breeding crossbreeds for a purpose eg working gundogs) but it doesnt mean the dog is pointless or stupid. Im sure they make wonderful, loyal pets for their owners and if the person has got them out of a bad situation or from a rescue (where most of these crosses come from) then they are quite entitled to be as proud of their dogs as any of the rest of us are and shouldnt have to put up with narrow minded comments like "ewwww" and calling their dogs ugly. That is such a childish thing to say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and who are we to say what anyone else should want or like.


No doubt it's up to the individual what they get and what they pay, but the breed is pointless, but then I suppose that's from my point of view, which is much different then that of the majority of pet owners.


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

The boxer line is different to the rottweiler line, so I should imagine it would add fresh genes, and breeders haven't been doing this for years because the resulting litter obviously wouldn't conform to breed standards.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we have a 'DSD'... doberman shepherd dog!:lol2:


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

Marina I asked you a question regarding breed temperament a few posts back, and would find it more helpful that you answer that than just saying "ugly, ugly" etc.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> No doubt it's up to the individual what they get and what they pay, but the breed is pointless, but then I suppose that's from my point of view, which is much different then that of the majority of pet owners.


It doesnt mean their opinion is any less valid or important than yours though, so maybe try to show some common courtsey to those "pet owners" in future.

And it is not a breed at all, it is a cross breed, so it is not going to be turning up at shows and winning crufts or anything. So hopefully people will be sensible enough to not pay stupid prices for them if they do decide to go for one....

I have heard of much worse crosses though (pug x beagle, cocker spaniel x poodle for just two examples which are a disaster waiting to happen!!), at least the dogs have similar traits and are of a similar size/shape.


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

HABU said:


> we have a 'DSD'... doberman shepherd dog!:lol2:
> 
> 
> image



very cute:flrt:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the picture link LFL: victory: Never seen or heard of them before! Looking through the pictures of them all on there, they dont look ugly or have smoosht-up faces...bet they are a handful though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kitasch said:


> very cute:flrt:


no need to dock that big tail or crop those ears... maybe i should breed dsd's?
haha!!


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

If you want a nice "pure" looking dog, go for a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tbf there are prob more pointless pedigrees than mongrels out there but hey thats just my veiw:whistling2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I love my mongrol doggy too, much more than any predigree... and I don't even know what he is :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> It doesnt mean their opinion is any less valid or important than yours though, so maybe try to show some common courtsey to those "pet owners" in future.
> 
> And it is not a breed at all, it is a cross breed, so it is not going to be turning up at shows and winning crufts or anything. So hopefully people will be sensible enough to not pay stupid prices for them if they do decide to go for one....
> 
> I have heard of much worse crosses though (pug x beagle, cocker spaniel x poodle for just two examples which are a disaster waiting to happen!!), at least the dogs have similar traits and are of a similar size/shape.


Never said it was. And I realise it's not a breed, I usually put 'Xbreed' but due to a typo it turned out as breed instead. 



Tarn~Totty said:


> Thanks for the picture link LFL: victory: Never seen or heard of them before! Looking through the pictures of them all on there, they dont look ugly or have smoosht-up faces...*bet they are a handful though.*


I'd much rather have one or the other, 'cause as Marinam2 sad, they've basically mixed the energy bursts of a Boxer into the stamina of a Rottie so they're gonna be in constant 'flea' mode. :lol2: Don't have a good feeling about this Xbreed at all!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

James_T said:


> Marina I remember you mentioning something about getting a Rotty as they're a happier with doing less?


Was this your question about breed temperament because i see a statement with a question mark.

My rottie boy is a mong hes nearly 10 and i've never ever seen anyone move less.
Hes a complete C.P. Until we got the baby gates up on the stairs he used to come down in the morning eat his breakfast and then disspear back upstairs to bed till 1pm, come down have a wee and then buggur back off upstairs till 7pm.
Marina


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

rach666 said:


> tbf there are prob more pointless pedigrees than mongrels out there but hey thats just my veiw:whistling2:


agreed 
to me it's pointless to breed certain pedegrees just because of the looks even though it compromises the dogs health, its not fair on the dog


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> tbf there are prob more pointless pedigrees than mongrels out there but hey thats just my veiw:whistling2:


No doubt there's a lot of 'pointless' pedigrees out there, I don't agree with 'pointless' pedigrees being bred either. However I highly doubt there's more 'pointless' pedigrees!


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Now this has just turned into mongrel fans bashing pedigrees and pedigree fans bashing mongrels...

Stepping OUT of the thread now....!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> No doubt there's a lot of 'pointless' pedigrees out there, I don't agree with 'pointless' pedigrees being bred either. However I highly doubt there's more 'pointless' pedigrees!


 
well we will have to agree to disagree on that one....


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Myjb23 said:


> Now this has just turned into mongrel fans bashing pedigrees and pedigree fans bashing mongrels...
> 
> Stepping OUT of the thread now....!


 

:lol2: nah i have both,..but at the end of the day pedigrees suffer more with health problems.


*runs after you*


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

My friend had a female Rotterman (Rottie x Dobie) and said she was the most docile dog going.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

James_T said:


> My friend had a female Rotterman (Rottie x Dobie) and said she was the most docile dog going.
> 
> image


 
shes bloody gorge.:flrt:
i have a rotti and a mastweiler 
how the rotti got its bad name i will never know,most ,loyal,friendly sometimes stupid mutt ever but i loves her:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> Now this has just turned into mongrel fans bashing pedigrees and pedigree fans bashing mongrels...
> 
> Stepping OUT of the thread now....!


Are we on different threads?!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

HABU said:


> no need to dock that big tail or crop those ears... maybe i should breed dsd's?
> haha!!


i like dobermans without the ear cropping and tail docking but your doggy is loveley got eyes like my nanook very pretty


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

One day i will own my brown dobe when i have time for so many walks and cuddles.

Marina


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

James_T said:


> The boxer line is different to the rottweiler line, so I should imagine it would add fresh genes, and breeders haven't been doing this for years because the resulting litter obviously wouldn't conform to breed standards.


Yes, they'd be different lines - they're separated by dozens of generations of breeding separately.

However, boxers and rottweilers both have the following genetic faults in common:

Aortic Stenosis
Hip/Elbow Dysplasia
Hypothyroidism

So combining the two breeds isn't necessarily going to make a HEALTHIER dog - especially if the person doing the cross hasn't done the health testing for common problems in BOTH breeds on BOTH parents!


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

awww its soooo cute

no breed of dog is pointless. I like ever dog out there (pedigree and xbreeds, mongrals) but just certain ones i wouldnt have. i have a paperian, but i still call him a xbreed.

tbh saying the boxweilier is pointless you can say that about any cross breed. take the colliexgsh. two of the main breeds that end up in rescue kennels both active dogs, so when u get a gshxcollie double active etc etc. at the end of the day when you have a dog u make it wat it is.

i have a boxer. the amount of stories we heard about them, chewing up the kitchen, chewing the inside of car, prone to seperation anxiety etc. well as soon as i got jack i started trainging with him. the only time he has chewed something was one my only me to you bears and for some unknown reason extra strong superglue.(rung vets straight away) thats it. as long as you give your dog the correct exercise, food and use up there energy for that breed then should be ok.

its like getting a active breed like a huskie and givin it a 5 min walk everyday and then stays in one room rest of the day. am sure huskie owners will agree but that dog b climbing the wall.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Unless it's a dog x cat it's not a hybrid, it's a crossbreed. :lol2:

Plenty in rescues needing homes without ignorant tits breeding them.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Unless it's a dog x cat it's not a hybrid, it's a crossbreed. :lol2:
> 
> Plenty in rescues needing homes without ignorant tits breeding them.


very true, but it will never stop, to many that do it for money


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It doesn't help when irresponsible sites claim that these dogs are anything other than a mongrel.

Ask any good reputable breeder who breeds responsibly whether they'd part with their breeding standard (eg good health, temperament and conformation) dog to make crossbreeds. I'm betting they'd hang up before you even finished asking lol.

If a breeder has breeding standard dogs, they dont waste them making mongrels.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

awww poor mongrels

dougal dont listen lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with them, I'm not a snob, all my dogs have been rescues of all sorts.

Just I dont see the need to make designer crosses when the actual purebreeds need so much work to rectify the damage BYBs, puppy farms and unsuitable breed standards have done to them.

I know how hard it is to get a breeding quality rat, let alone dog - no half decent breeder would home one out to someone who just wanted to make more crosses knowing how many are in rescue.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i think thee designer breeds came along cos of paris hilten and the film that came out about the small dogs or at least it seem to of x

since i was born always had xbreeds from rescue and alll be healthy and happy.

- lurcher- RIP ben
border colliex- RIP max went into rescue as nipping children ummmmmmm so thats how we got him. so good thing otherwise not had him (in a good way he went into kennels)
deerhoundx - dougal went into rescue, we got him 
boxer- jack from breeder (first one, knew the ppl and decided on a friend for dougal, jack actually ended up showing dougal how to play with toys etc)
pom x pap -- gizmo- from rescue as they were going to drown him if didnt take him


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> It doesn't help when irresponsible sites claim that these dogs are anything other than a mongrel.
> 
> Ask any good reputable breeder who breeds responsibly whether they'd part with their breeding standard (eg good health, temperament and conformation) dog to make crossbreeds. I'm betting they'd hang up before you even finished asking lol.
> 
> If a breeder has breeding standard dogs, they dont waste them making mongrels.


This isn't strictly true. It's not uncommon for hunting breeders to share breeding quality stock to make certain mutts (GSP x GWP, GWP x GLP, Springer x Cocker, Springer x Brittany, Brittany x Field Spaniel etc). : victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry - I should have said "pet breeders" or something to that effect. Crossbreeding for a purpose, other than making a "new hybrid" to sell for £750, is something I cant disagree with, as without it we'd have no lurchers. And I loves me lurchers.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

A friend of mine had a boxweillor, Benson, who was a big cuddly bear of a dog, he was very well socialised and well-behaved. He lived 'til 11, when he developed cancer and was pts. My boys and my friend's boy were small when Benson was a puppy and grew up with a loyal, gentle giant for a friend. I'd say he tended more towards the calm, steady rotty side of the cross. His face wasn't too pushed in at all, except he was rubbish at catching balls or thrown food treats.
I'd say he was one of the best family dogs I ever knew.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*x breeds*



diamondlil said:


> A friend of mine had a boxweillor, Benson, who was a big cuddly bear of a dog,
> I'd say he was one of the best family dogs I ever knew.


Although I don't like the crossing of breeds just to make money and I think the reason for crossing these two would be just that,I have to say that's just about as nice a comment about a dog as I can imagine.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

sarahc said:


> Although I don't like the crossing of breeds just to make money and I think the reason for crossing these two would be just that,I have to say that's just about as nice a comment about a dog as I can imagine.


He was one of the nicest dogs I've ever known. My evil tom cat Ted used to play catch with him, Benson adored Ted and would lollop gently (almost in slow motion) around him while Ted would smack him on the nose, no claws. If Benson came in for a visit he was very respectful of Ted and would sit very still otherwise Ted would tell him off properly. As Benson could have swallowed Ted whole it was lovely to see their relationship. (Generally Ted hated dogs, but he would groom Benson if he was in the right mood)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach666 said:


> here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahem. The definition of 'mongrel' is a dog with no discernable purebred parentage. A cross between 2 pure breeds is a crossbreed and not a mongrel.
Those who use the term 'mongrel' when talking about a crossbreed are nearly always breed snobs who look ddown their noses at anything with less than an impeccable pedigree and huge price tag, because they want to feel superior in some way. A dog is a dog is a dog. You decide what you want to get and pay the price you are happy to pay. There are some pure breeds I wouldn't pay £50 for, and there is one particular cross I would happily pay £500 for.Horses for courses as they say. Your money, your choice.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Ahem. The definition of 'mongrel' is a dog with no discernable purebred parentage. A cross between 2 pure breeds is a crossbreed and not a mongrel.
> Those who use the term 'mongrel' when talking about a crossbreed are nearly always breed snobs who look ddown their noses at anything with less than an impeccable pedigree and huge price tag, because they want to feel superior in some way. A dog is a dog is a dog. You decide what you want to get and pay the price you are happy to pay. There are some pure breeds I wouldn't pay £50 for, and there is one particular cross I would happily pay £500 for.Horses for courses as they say. Your money, your choice.


 
sorry i stand corrected.


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

HABU said:


> we have a 'DSD'... doberman shepherd dog!:lol2:
> 
> Thats a pretty dog!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> ewwwwww
> 
> The term mongrel..........and distasteful.
> 
> Marina


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Geesh, all these stupid made-up names for these 'designer' cross-breeds

AAAARRGGHHHH...............................:bash:


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Rotties are gorgeous as-is - I don't have dogs and never will, so I can admire them solely on the basis of how nice they look in pictures. :lol2:
I've been "boxed" by just a few too many Boxers, though, doe-eyed and baby-faced though they are. :razz:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> image


:rotfl:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

James_T said:


> If you want a nice "pure" looking dog, go for a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog!
> 
> image


 awsome dogs and beautiful! i'll be picking mine up soon : victory: the saarloos is also a beautiful dog but lacks the confident naturre of the czech and is very timid much like the wolf.


----------

